# Quick! Need Optics Advice for AR-10 Before Going Shopping!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will be heading out the door in an hour or so. Buddy needs assistance with buying a rifle. 

I need assistance from you guys regarding optics for my AR-10. Red dot type ideas, as my eyes aren't as good as they once were.

Any brand and model ideas?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

What maximum distance? For within 350yds I like an Eotech.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

How much you looking to spend?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> What maximum distance? For within 350yds I like an Eotech.


Distance is about right. Five hundred max.

Eotech. Is that a quality item?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> How much you looking to spend?


Looking for quality. Only want to buy once, don't want crap and I don't want frustration.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just went to the Eotech site. Wow, at the options!

I like!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Can't go wrong with eotech or the aimpoint PRO. Both are around 5-6 hundred. I asked this same question here awhile back and that was the general consensus. The aimpoint has a longer battery life. But some prefer the reticle of the eotech. I still haven't purchased though so no personal experience. I like that both can be run on rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Academy says they only have the holographic sights from Eotech, right now.

Dumb question. What the heck does that mean?

I started to ask the kid on the phone...then I came to my senses.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've a M1 Garand in 7.62 with forward rail that has had an Eotech on it for several years. I like the .A65 models as can use rechargeable batteries solar charged. PM sent.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Can't go wrong with eotech or the aimpoint PRO. Both are around 5-6 hundred. I asked this same question here awhile back and that was the general consensus. The aimpoint has a longer battery life. But some prefer the reticle of the eotech. I still haven't purchased though so no personal experience. I like that both can be run on rechargeable batteries.


Yeah, I'm seeing anywhere from 500 to a little over a grand.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Local range only goes to 325yds so can only verify an Eotech good to that range. Rings make it great if you have to lead a target. My tanker Garand with ball ammo(147gr) will do 10" group at 325yds with the Eotech. I'm sure a better barrel & ammo would bring that in to around 6"


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Denton, I have been buying barely used 512.A65 for $300-350 at the link I sent you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Local range only goes to 325yds so can only verify an Eotech good to that range. Rings make it great if you have to lead a target. My tanker Garand with ball ammo(147gr) will do 10" group at 325yds with the Eotech. I'm sure a better barrel & ammo would bring that in to around 6"


And, I see there is an a65 available at that link! You, sir, are the man!

Now, will be off to see a local gun store about a SOCOM 16.

Spring fever, you know.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Holgraphic site means you aren't actually looking threw the dot. It is projected onto the screen so there is never a parallax error. After sighting in, you can look at the screen sideways & wherever the dot is is where the bullet will hit.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Forgot to mention, with an Eotech you have the option of a 2X magnifier behind it, night vision, etc.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Holgraphic site means you aren't actually looking threw the dot. It is projected onto the screen so there is never a parallax error. After sighting in, you can look at the screen sideways & wherever the dot is is where the bullet will hit.


Wow!

How technology has screamed right passed me!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The technology has been around since the 70s, Fighter & strike aircraft have been using a Heads Up Display (HUD) since then. Its getting it down to size that has been the innovation.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

BTW Denton, the web site I linked to is a sister site to this one as same tech admins own & handle the site.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I call HuntingHawk on my team.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


>


Sweet quilt!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They put some of the floating dot sights on all our Bushmasters where I used to work. Pretty sure they were Aim point. Seemed to work just fine. Seems like they had them geared up where you could use the regular sight if you wanted. Kindly let us know what you choose in case we want one. Thanks.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Sweet quilt!


That is the underside of the quit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty pretty underside of the quilt. Appears to have been a mini 14 in a previous incarnation.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

7.62 M1 tanker wiith alpine side folding stock. I didn't like the LOP so made a buttstock to fit me. AmegaRanges forward rail the Eotech is mounted on & a short muzzle brake out front.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Denton - I put a cheap (70.00) reflex site on my WASR 10.
You will not regret the purchase of this type of optic.

It made this rifle useful to me again, the iron sights were for crap. The change in optics put me back center mass at 100 yrd and my eyes suck.
I only wish that the sight I bought had the ability to magnify


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Meprolight M 21 day/ night reflex optic. No batteries. Used by the IDF. I put mine on a Hungarian amd 65

Meprolight M21 Day / Night Reflex Sight - 200541, Red Dot Sights at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> BTW Denton, the web site I linked to is a sister site to this one as same tech admins own & handle the site.


BTBTW... I can now join that site. While going to a LGS with a friend who was looking for a rifle, I accidentally bought an M1A Scout rifle.

I didn't mean to buy that rifle. It followed me to the cash register. What was I to do?

I also bought an Eotech, by the way. It is waaaaay unbelievable! I don't know what to say other than WOW!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Denton - I put a cheap (70.00) reflex site on my WASR 10.
> You will not regret the purchase of this type of optic.
> 
> It made this rifle useful to me again, the iron sights were for crap. The change in optics put me back center mass at 100 yrd and my eyes suck.
> ...


Allright y'all...I ain't kiddin'. Y'all got to join my quiltin' bee asap!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Eotech will attach right up to that forward rail. You don't want an Eotech back like a scope is mounted.

Something about an Eotech is make sure to turn the brightness down for night use.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Other side of the quilt is in Rottweiler colors.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Eotech will attach right up to that forward rail. You don't want an Eotech back like a scope is mounted.
> 
> Something about an Eotech is make sure to turn the brightness down for night use.


Good gosh, you aren't kidding. That thing was supremely bright when I first mounted it and turned it on!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

So now you still need another Eotech, one for the AR10 & one for the Scout. 

There are a lot of crappy & fake mags on the market for the M14/M1A. Only buy CMI mags for it. 5, 10, & 20rd mags sold by SAI are made for them by CMI & CMI holds the current military contract for M14 mags.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Your scout will not accept a bayonet.

Here is a link to some really good instructions on the M14/M1A.





And here is an excellent source for M14/M1A mags.
44MAG.com - M1A & M14


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, Hawk! I appreciate the heads up on all of this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thought I was going to goof off on the board, this morning. Nope, I've got to continue the YouTubes made by that fellow. Excellent training!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Is it raining or have you been able to sight that bad boy in yet?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Rain, rain, go away....


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish I could get one of those M1a1's to follow me home.
My wife keeps chasing the off the front porch before I can let them in.... 

Congrats on the new rifle. I love that model.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Rain, rain, go away....


I know what you mean. I was sitting on my covered back porch and the leaves have not come in yet and I just re-painted some of my metal targets a bright neon red on the range... so I can see them through the trees. They taunt me. I guess I could take the screens out of my covered back porch and shoot from the porch...but Mrs S would not approve!

Hee Hee, since when did that ever stop me! BWWWWAAAAAHAAAAAHAAA


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton, got some pics for us?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Denton, be very particular in the ammo you use. Use military ball ammo (147gr NATO) or commercial specifically for semi autos. Full power 308WIN for bolt rifles could damage your rifle.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Without pics it didn't happen. :spank:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Denton, be very particular in the ammo you use. Use military ball ammo (147gr NATO) or commercial specifically for semi autos. Full power 308WIN for bolt rifles could damage your rifle.


Crap. Good thing you gave me the heads up on that as I have a wide assortment of .308 ammo stacked up. I would have gone on a launching spree, trying out a couple of everything.

That's why these boards are a necessity. People keeping people from making mistakes already made by others.

Joining the M1A board, now, by the way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Excuse me...M14....


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I only use military ball ammo in my M1As & M1s to be safe. All my M1 Garands are 7.62NATO. So same ammo is used in all of them.

I especially like the South African battle packs.

Look at the ammunition subforum on that website & you'll learn all you need to know & more about proper ammo.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I only use military ball ammo in my M1As & M1s to be safe. All my M1 Garands are 7.62NATO. So same ammo is used in all of them.
> 
> I especially like the South African battle packs.
> 
> Look at the ammunition subforum on that website & you'll learn all you need to know & more about proper ammo.


And, I just sent you a PM over there asking a dumb question that is probably answered in a thread. Oops.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, that ammo is good to use in your Scout.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to hear that. 

So, hunting rounds through the Savage bolt action, the cases of rounds through the Scout and the AR.

Wifey says to put the Scout back in the gun case as it is time to eat. Eat, or caress the Scout. 

Sigh. Guess I oughta eat.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Screw that! eating is for wimps, caress your rifle.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Another one of my Garands with an Eotech on it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty handsome specimen. Old chum used to have a Tanker Garand. It was mighty cute. 
Fulton Armory T26 Garand Tanker *


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've three 7.62 Tanker Garands & now have the parts to have a fourth one assembled.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like red dot sights, but I think your .308 should be capable of more range than a red dot is going to be effective at. A red dot is ideal for an AK or a rifled shotgun barrel, but a 6x24 scope might give you better results at longer ranges.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton is scared bummer is gonna take his rifles away if he post a pic...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Denton is scared bummer is gonna take his rifles away if he post a pic...


He can come and take them if he feels froggy....

I'll see about some pics when we get back from shopping.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I've three 7.62 Tanker Garands & now have the parts to have a fourth one assembled.


Wow..those things seem to be highly sought after items. Congrats. Funny story about that one my pal had years ago. Hey when did they move them things over to 7.62? All Garands I heard tell of was nought six. Or maybe somebody just playing games with metrics.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Garands modified to 7.62X51 NATO have been around since the 70s. Started with match rifles. 7.62NATO is less powerful then a 30/06. So just required a barrel chambered for 7.62 & gas port alittle larger to work the action.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Original Garand tankers were chopped down barrels & rethreaded. Some still do it. 7.62 tanker barrel is purpose built. 30/06 or 7.62 the oprod needs shortened as does the recoil spring. But M1A bush/scout/squad uses standard oprod & recoil spring. M1A SOCOM requires shortened parts.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha. Thanks for all that good info on Garands. Sorta lost track of them in the early 70's. Recall by early 80's you could get a nice one out of shotgun news for 180 bucks. Always meant to buy one for an old Jyrene pal who hung at the local VFW Hall but never quite got around to it. kick kick. My Daddy toted one back in the Big War. He say..them are heavy biotches..lol.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I like my shorties be it M1 or M1A. Alittle lighter & more maneuverable. And no I don't feel outgunned with a M1 tanker. I do a consistent under 5 second reload. And by the end of the range session I'm down to 3 seconds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way. This is the optic I got while at Academy...

Model XPS2? | EOTech


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Those are sweet. But I have so many rechargeable batteries & solar chargers for my Maglites its just my preference.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Those are sweet. But I have so many rechargeable batteries & solar chargers for my Maglites its just my preference.


They didn't have any A65s, so I figured I'd buy this one and play with it for a bit. First holographic optic I have ever bought.

Placed it on the Hi-Point carbine. Ain't that hilarious? The optic cost more than the rifle! :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton, I have a TLR-1 HL flashlight mounted to my nightstand gun. It runs on the Cr123 batteries. They last a long time in my light and it sees heavy use for critter control. Here is where I get them from. Buy a couple packs. You're a prepper dangit! http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000I...&dpID=51Q21OwBzhL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40

BTW that weapon light is highly recommended by me!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Which reticle did yours come with, noticed in the link that there are several options. I really like that the bottom of the ring is a 7 yard holdover. That would be handy for home defense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Which reticle did yours come with, noticed in the link that there are several options. I really like that the bottom of the ring is a 7 yard holdover. That would be handy for home defense.


Mine is the -0. I think it'll do well on the Hi-Point carbine (household chores) as well as the AR-10 Situation has gotten more widespread).


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

All of mine are also -0.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> By the way. This is the optic I got while at Academy...
> 
> Model XPS2? | EOTech


Don't know what you paid,but

EOTech XPS2-0 - $399.99 after members club double discount | Slickguns
EOTech® XPS2-0 Sight - 162365, Red Dot Sights at Sportsman's Guide


----------

